# Campsite/CL with B and B in Shropshire



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We are looking for a small campsite or CL in Shropshire for the bank holiday weekend in April but need one with a B and B for our parents.
Can anyone recommend a suitable one, ideally close to some adult and child friendly attractions.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Or how about finding a nice pub with accommodation that would let you park up in the car park?


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Stanner - would be ideal for us but we are also going with my sister and brother-in-law and their 3 little cherubs so a green area is preferable to get rid of some excess energy!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try Ironbridge, loads of pubs, with B&B's, parking on forecourt or road outside alongside the river.  

tony


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Gemmy - will check out the area but wil try to find CL if poss as I think it will suit the mixed group better.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Have recently booked a couple of nights at a campsite called Sytche Farm on outskirts of Much Wenlock. Looks a nice site and sure that there would be B and B accommodation in village.

Reviews on Ukcampsites.co.uk were good.

Is quite near to Ironbridge and Much Wenlock looks very nice.

Milly


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't advocate using your m/home in the streets of Much Wenlock 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try 'The Bear' at Hodnet. I am certain that they do B & B and they allow m/homes to overnight in the rear car park.

A few minutes walk away is a park with (I believe) a play area for children.

They do nice meals as well.

They have a website, so do a google.


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*shropshire camp sites*

Try Church House Camping and Caravan Site. Its at Melverley Shropshire and is near Oswestry, Welshpool and Shrewsbury.Post code SY10 8PJ tel 01691 682 754.Nice small site and very friendly owners. Two ninutes walk away is the Tontine Inn tel 01691 682258 this has 3 rooms with a combination of singles/ doubles and bunks all with ensuite and refurbished to a high standard 12 months ago. Hope this helps.
GJB


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi have not been here so can not say what it is like

Mr & Mrs E, Baly
Fitz Manor,
Bomere Heath
Shrewsbury
SY4 3 AS

Tel 01743 850295

e.mail [email protected]

Says they do B&B and that there is a swimming pool adjacent and fishing a mile away open all year no electric though I don't think.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just found another one taz

Mr.P. Hotchkiss,
Gilberries Hall Farm
Wall-Under-Heywood
Church Stretton
SY6 7HZ

Tel 01694 771723

Hard standing here and electric & H&C shower & B & B


Jacquie


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Many thanks - spookily I was just looking at Gilberries and it seems they also have an indoor swimming pool so it should be ideal.

Thanks for all your advice

Sally


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll give another vote for Fitz Manor, one of our all-time favourites. The CL is in the orchard of a Tudor mansion, with an outdoor swimming pool, woodland and loads of local walks along the banks of the Severn.

Downsides are no hook-ups unless you have a very, very long lead to plug into the poolroom electrics.

Never used the B&B facilities, but having been inside the house it's packed with character, and Mr adn Mrs B are very genial.

It's about a ten minute drive into Shrewsbury by the way. Incidentally, someone suggested avoiding Much Wenlock in a MH, but we've been through there several times in Bessie without any bother. Just need to take your time and allow other vehicles to pass or five way (usual procedure, then!)


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

We stopped over at the Bear at Hodnet. Very friendly, good large car park. We ate in the restaurant which was good but a full service restaurant.

I would not think it is what you have in mind with the children. I guess you want to able to sit outside the MH and watch the kid's let off steam.

The bar was good. Locals friendly and the beer excellent.

I think there is a large park just down the road.

http://www.bearathodnet.co.uk/


----------

